# Editing Keylayout Files



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey. So I love the existing mod where you can edit the Keylayout files to make the home key the camera button. Is there any way to set it so that the new camera button retains the ability to wake the screen? As of right now I can change the home key to camera, but when i do the wake function goes away. Thanks.


----------

